# Simple and Elegant Blanket Pattern - Knit



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

This blanket can be made in any yarn and in multiple sizes and colors. Make a special blanket for a doll or a preemie baby, for a baby shower gift, or a large and cozy lapghan for an adult. All is possible with this simple pattern with its elegant border. Made in white, it makes a lovely christening blanket.

$4.99

25% Off with the coupon code SpringJoy on May 15 and 16 to celebrate Spring and the joy it brings.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/simple-and-elegant-blanket-for-everyone


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sam0767 said:


> Very pretty


Thanks!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

That is so pretty .


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

I love the psychedelic colors....makes me happy to just see it.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Very pretty blanket


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sandyridge said:


> I love the psychedelic colors....makes me happy to just see it.


Like a happy flashback. LOL!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

mombr4 said:


> Very pretty blanket


Thank you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely, thank you for the link.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Lovely, thank you for the link.


My pleasure!


----------



## Gls (Jan 16, 2016)

These are lovely!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

yona said:


> Very pretty.


Thanks!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

StellasKnits said:


> Lovely!


Thank you!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Really lovely.. :sm24:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Wonderful! Love that it's knit in-the-round, so the lovely border is on all sides and stripes make squares within! :sm24:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Rainebo said:


> Wonderful! Love that it's knit in-the-round, so the lovely border is on all sides and stripes make squares within! :sm24:


Thanks! It is fun to try it in different colors.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Very pretty, really like the edging


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

belleflower said:


> Very pretty, really like the edging


Thank you!


----------

